
UnBox the Chomsky Archive – MIT Libraries - aburan28
https://libraries.mit.edu/chomsky/
======
padraic7a
I would love to see Chomsky's archive unlocked. I don't see how or why MIT
needs to go on a crowd sourcing drive to do so however.

The fact that they are doing so would suggest to me that there isn't a long
term commitment to the material.

Crowd funding efforts by places like this just strikes me as cynical.

I would rather support an institution or project which actually needs
financial support, than to put money into the mega wealthy MIT.

